# Trees



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

What is the best way to tell the difference between Red oak and Black Oak trees?

Backwoods (him)


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

The red color of the wood is what makes it a red oak.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Really depends on what species you are talking about. Technically, a black oak is a red oak. Hmmm...I'm not trying to be confusing. Can you post some pictures of the trees you are wanting to identify? I'm sure folks here can identify it right quick


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Oak trees are two different families, Red oak and White oak. There are many regional names for the almost 150 different varities of oaks. The easiest way to tell the difference is Red Oak have what appear to have claws at the tip of the leaf lobe and White Oak lobes are smooth. A Black Oak is a Red Oak.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry i am a month late,busy time of the year.Thanks to all of you for your experience.

Backwoods(him)


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I grew up with a "racist", or "cowboys and indians" way to tell them apart (by the leaves) that my daddy taught me as a little girl.  

Red oaks have pointy arrows. 
White oak have rounded bullets.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

thequeensblessing said:


> I grew up with a "racist", or "cowboys and indians" way to tell them apart (by the leaves) that my daddy taught me as a little girl.
> 
> Red oaks have pointy arrows.
> White oak have rounded bullets.


That is what I teach the grandkids, too!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I learned as a log scaler to ID them laying down. White oak vs. red oak is easy, the hard part was telling "red oak" from true red oak. That is one of those things that takes lots of experience, or growing up in it.


----------

